
Early optimization is the root of all good - javinpaul
http://www.dsogaming.com/interviews/id-software-tech-interview-dx12-vulkan-mega-textures-pbr-global-illumination-more/
======
kstenerud
"Early optimization is the root of all good" is a grossly misleading title.
It's only a context-specific quote deep within the article.

The actual title of the article is "id Software Tech Interview: DX12, Vulkan,
Mega-Textures, PBR, Global Illumination & more"

